# Best Birth Control for Girls?



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of going on the IUD personally but i'm unsure after hearing a few nightmare stories lol. a friend of mine who competes (she is on anabolic steroids) But she is incredibly well built told me that on the pill she normally holds 4-5lbs of water and finds it also goes against the steroids she uses.

She said for me even though i've not used anything that she feels it slows down "fat burning" and can prevent muscle gain, i've checked a ton online and find information to be mixed match some girls say it do others say it doesn't I was told Yasmin is a good option from many girls But the problem with that is It completely kills my will to have sex. (Apparently a common side effect) And i'm a sex fiend so really not an option for me.

I really don't want to have kids at all (this is something that wont ever change)

So the IUD is something i've been looking at the copper one none hormonal. But I was wondering if any of you have

any experience with essure? Or what you would take.. Ideally.. I'd like women with experience to respond (for obvious reasons)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i find a push down the stairs to be 100% effective


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anal sex :whistling:


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Hysterectomy?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

guys, serious answers please


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh please.....

The coil has some side effects, poosibly heavier and/or more painful periods but it's not a given. I can't imagine having it fitted is too pleasant (I chickened out, the thought of a local anaesthetic jab in my cervix put me off somewhat) but I was going for a gynefix, which is a string of copper beads, especially designed for people that haven't had kids (and have a less stretchy cervix lol)

However I don't want kids at all, ever, so I got sterilised. Not Essure (not even sure of it's availablility in the UK) just standard clipped tubes. Had it done 5 years ago and has been fine (well I've not got pregnant), the actual procedure is a day in hospital, general anaesthetic, and I took the next day off work. Couple of tiny stitches, and a teeny little scar.

Some local health authorities arte a bit anti though and certainly won't touch you if you're under 30.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Kick in the gut.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

a bottle of whiskey and a knitting needle.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Oh please.....
> 
> The coil has some side effects, poosibly heavier and/or more painful periods but it's not a given. I can't imagine having it fitted is too pleasant (I chickened out, the thought of a local anaesthetic jab in my cervix put me off somewhat) but I was going for a gynefix, which is a string of copper beads, especially designed for people that haven't had kids (and have a less stretchy cervix lol)
> 
> ...


first woman i've ever seen with absolutely zero maternal instinct lol


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Not having sex generally works.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tabbyh said:


> I'm thinking of going on the IUD personally but i'm unsure after hearing a few nightmare stories lol. a friend of mine who competes (she is on anabolic steroids) But she is incredibly well built told me that on the pill she normally holds 4-5lbs of water and finds it also goes against the steroids she uses.
> 
> She said for me even though i've not used anything that she feels it slows down "fat burning" and can prevent muscle gain, i've checked a ton online and find information to be mixed match some girls say it do others say it doesn't I was told Yasmin is a good option from many girls But the problem with that is It completely kills my will to have sex. (Apparently a common side effect) And i'm a sex fiend so really not an option for me.
> 
> ...


Back passage


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Anal sex :whistling:


Not for everytime!


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Oh please.....
> 
> The coil has some side effects, poosibly heavier and/or more painful periods but it's not a given. I can't imagine having it fitted is too pleasant (I chickened out, the thought of a local anaesthetic jab in my cervix put me off somewhat) but I was going for a gynefix, which is a string of copper beads, especially designed for people that haven't had kids (and have a less stretchy cervix lol)
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes they keep complaining because i've not had "kids" that it is "wrong" But I feel exactly the same way you do. I've had to change GPS over it. (My gp has 6 kids lol) so she couldn't understand I just dont have any maternal instincts.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

ConP said:


> Not having sex generally works.


Also a bit of a crap life too.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tabbyh said:


> Not for everytime!


ok, your mouth and in between the t!tties are the other choices


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I've just started being back on the pill after being off for several years, Yasmin which I've never had before and I'm not liking it. Holding water and moods not good. Only gone back on for health reasons and need to stay on it constantly at the minute but soon as I can come off, I'm off.

Not affected sex drive though, but sides will be different for everyone.

Was never on the pill throughout prep etc, and wouldn't be.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Tabbyh said:


> i'm a sex fiend


I've had a vasectomy, so If there's anything I can do to help you out with that - just ask. 

You don't even have to ask nicely


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Best contraception for woman....there isn't one it's each womans body's reaction.

Some will have bad sides with one type and another will have none

The most common are

The pill

The coil the hormonal and none hormanal

The implant

But everyone will react different


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Abstinence??

Failing that try planning and working out when your ovulating and avoid sex during your fertile period.

I've been researching a lot about this since my wife suggested I get the snip, that ain't happening so we just do the above and I pull it out last minute just in case ;-))


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

our lass uses the coil but its shaped more like a crucifix (copper) affects her periods , some arre heavy some are not also moods are affected .

any hormonal contraceptive will be bad for holding water .

perhaps use the pill off season then when prepping come off it and have partner/s wear condoms during that phase .


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Biscuit tin.

He stands on it during sex and you watch his eyes. When they start to cross, kick it...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

a gram of test, 800mg deca each week and 100mg of vitamin Dbol a day should see you good:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> first woman i've ever seen with absolutely zero maternal instinct lol


Really? Apparently over 40% of women born in the 70s won't be having kids..... of all my friends, the ones with children are in a minority 



Tabbyh said:


> Thank you! Yes they keep complaining because i've not had "kids" that it is "wrong" But I feel exactly the same way you do. I've had to change GPS over it. (My gp has 6 kids lol) so she couldn't understand I just dont have any maternal instincts.


Some of them are worried you'll change your mind then want a reversal or IVF or something....quite patronising I know, not like when you get pregnant, have you ever heard of a doctor saying 'Are you sure you wnat it? You won't change your mind? 

My doctor said 'Well I'll refer you, but they won't agree with it'

A month later I was in the consultants office signing the consent form, and being given a date for four weeks later for the op. Result  Just wear them down, my mates doc sent her to hospitals in the next county knowing their policy was to avoid sterilisations for pretty much everyone claiming our local hospital didn't fund it...the cheek! (she got it done in the end, a few weeks after me, at our local hospital lol)

Way I see it, I'm saving the NHS a fortune in pills, coils, doctors appointments, possible abortion.....

However, there are some utter fuds on this thread


----------



## Lil Robo (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=6DeQEpXExpUqdM&tbnid=QiAFPhJ43gWKYM:&ved=0CAgQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blog.mamasturnnow.com%2F2011%2F05%2F18%2Fcaptain-sweatpants-i-mean-captain-croc-n-sock-vs-the-ebay-monster%2F&ei=j2K0UvWzLIXNhAfItoDABA&psig=AFQjCNFD8n1I3oozOYzDeDGWqIT22ehMKQ&ust=1387639823806073


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Really? Apparently over 40% of women born in the 70s won't be having kids..... of all my friends, the ones with children are in a minority
> 
> Some of them are worried you'll change your mind then want a reversal or IVF or something....quite patronising I know, not like when you get pregnant, have you ever heard of a doctor saying 'Are you sure you wnat it? You won't change your mind?
> 
> ...


We have 2 children and I went for a vasectomy, as my wife can't take the pill. Doctor made us go for an interview and then having agreed to go ahead, they still would't give me the op for 6 months, as this would give us time to cool off.

Must be frustrating for you though, as you know what you want and they are still fobbing you off.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Thread Hijack: My ladyfriend was on the pill for several years, and then she came off of it. Now she has irregular periods and the Doctors said it's going to take a long time for her to get back to normal.

I'm using a protective sheath right now, but *are there any other options that would allow her to get back to normal hormonally and allow me to take the wrapper off my Pepperami?*


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Failing that try planning and working out when your ovulating and avoid sex during your fertile period.


What do you call couples who use the rhythm method of contraception ?

Parents


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

rectus said:


> Thread Hijack: My ladyfriend was on the pill for several years, and then she came off of it. Now she has irregular periods and the Doctors said it's going to take a long time for her to get back to normal.
> 
> I'm using a protective sheath right now, but *are there any other options that would allow her to get back to normal hormonally and allow me to take the wrapper off my Pepperami?*


The none hormonal coil

Is the only thing without hormones in


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> ok, your mouth and in between the t!tties are the other choices


lol that did make me giggle.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah thats what I thought the coil without hormonal can't create fat gain either correct?


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

The rod?

Not sure of the proper name but my girlfriend's got it, much better.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tabbyh said:


> Yeah thats what I thought the coil without hormonal can't create fat gain either correct?


Think so but not hundred percent sure


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah my partner is YOUNGER so they are completely against him doing that.

His GP also said because he does bodybuilding it would cause fat gain. But I know tons who compete and are fine lol.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Think so but not hundred percent sure


Alright btw Love your legs look really good!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tabbyh said:


> Alright btw Love your legs look really good!


Thanks tabby


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tabbyh said:


> Yeah thats what I thought the coil without hormonal can't create fat gain either correct?


My Missus had one of these and it was fine for years. No issues. Even though I have now been neutered, they put her on the Hormone Coil last year to control her monthlys and it played hell with her with a lot of weight gain. Soon as had it removed, the weight dropped back down.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

My Nan told my mum the best birth control precaution was to say no... Lol!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Then she fell pregas with me a few was later...

My mum was a horny bitch clearly


----------



## Jakey_Clapham (May 21, 2013)

Holy fu_ck there have been some serious ****hoIe response to this question.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rectus said:


> Thread Hijack: My ladyfriend was on the pill for several years, and then she came off of it. Now she has irregular periods and the Doctors said it's going to take a long time for her to get back to normal.
> 
> I'm using a protective sheath right now, but *are there any other options that would allow her to get back to normal hormonally and allow me to take the wrapper off my Pepperami?*


She should get back to normal naturally really or it will mess her up more...there is the femidom...it's a little old fashioned but does the job! It's like a rubber disc u put spermicidal cream on it before inserting it not painful and u can do it for her if u wanted to be included!  I would say if any downfall it is that u can't remove it for it 5/6 hours after sex...and it won't work if u forget to use the spermicidal cream which kills the sperm. Get her to ask about it at docs.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tabbyh said:


> Yeah thats what I thought the coil without hormonal can't create fat gain either correct?


Hi....I had the coil without hormone but I have never felt pain like it when inserting and the periods were a bitch ...period pain was agony!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Well best birth control I have for my daughters is this there boyfriends are made aware I have a shotgun and a spade plus my car has good gas mileage.... :gun_bandana:


----------

